# Best Sewing Machine for the Visually Impaired?



## unregistered6474

My my is blind in one eye as a result of a stroke, however, she still enjoys sewing and makes amazing, beautiful, intricate quilts. I think that the machine she has now is at least 30 years old, so I would like to get her a new one for Christmas. 

I was looking at this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brother-1...ng-Machine-with-Alphabet-Font-SQ9050/17039056

Does that seem like a good one? Do you have any other recommendations for a machine that work work well for a visually-impaired quilting enthusiast?


----------



## Chixarecute

Why not treat her with a thorough tune up/cleaning for her 30 year old machine at a sewing machine shop? The quality of her old machine probably beats anything you can find for under $500 today.


----------



## Ruby

I personaly don't like Brother machines. I had one and the belt wouldn't stay tight, but that may be because I didn't use it much. My daughter has it now and she said it sews good.

My opinion if you go with a Brother I would go with this one.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brother-80-Stitch-Sewing-Machine-SQ9000/14237606?findingMethod=rr

It is less expensive and has a larger bed on it for quilting. Plus it has a needle threader on it easier threading for your friend. I love the needle threader on my Janome.


----------



## Tommyice

I have a Brother CS6000i. It came with an extended table that snaps on, has a needle threader and works great. I bought it as a backup to my old mechanical BabyLock and now I use it more. You can set it to stop with the needle in the up or down position which I find invaluable. My only complaint is the LCD screen is hard to see in low light.


----------



## westbrook

repair her old machine. she is used to it, after having a stroke sometimes things get confusing. I know as an older person, I hate change because it gets confusing.... confusion = stress.

if you have her old machine worked on figure $100... the walmart machine won't last a year with someone actually using it!

take her down to buy fabric!


----------

